# 2013 FFL Add/Drop Thread



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Every member of the FFL gets a *one-time only* add/drop option for fighters on their team who they want to trade. Any fighter not already on someone else's team is eligible on a first come, first serve basis. Simply post in this thread which fighter you wish to drop, and the fighter you wish to add, and it will be updated on the roster. **You may buy a second add/drop in the credit shop**

*Pipe* drops *Renato "Babalu" Sobral"* and adds *Vyacheslav Vasilevsky*

*ClydebankBlitz* drops _*Alistair Overeem* _and adds *Michael "Venom" Page*

*boatoar* drops *Lavar Johnson* and adds *Matt Mitrione*

*UFC_OWNS* drops _*Jamie Varner*_ and adds *Dennis Bermudez*
*UFC_OWNS* drops *Azamat Gashimov* and adds *add Ali Baugautinov*

*Cupcake* drops _*Jon Fitch*_ and adds _*Miesha Tate*_
*Cupcake* drops *Marloes Coenen* and adds *Eddie Wineland*

*Hexabob69* drops _*Stefan Struve*_ and adds _*Andrey Koreshkov*_

*Toxic* drops _*Guillame Delorenzi *_ and adds *Uriah Hall*
*Toxic* drops *Pat Curran* and adds *Doug Marshall*

*OU* drops _*Eddie Alvarez*_ and adds _*Jim Miller*_

*Killz* drops _*Dan Hardy*_ and adds *Connor McGreggor*

*Term* drops _*Chan Sung Jung*_ and adds *Eddie Alvarez*

*HitOrGetHit* drops _*Dong Hyun Kim*_ and adds *Melvin Guillard*
*HitOrGetHit* drops _*Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza*_ and adds *Rafael "Feijao" Cavalcante*


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Im dropping Babalu for Vyacheslav Vasilevsky


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

An early drop there pipe, but he probably wont fight again this year, or maybe ever again so good move.. I was debating dropping Marquardt after he lost to Tarec, well i still am to be fair.. Decisions decisions decisions..


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Do keep in mind that its a one time thing each season.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

hixxy said:


> An early drop there pipe, but he probably wont fight again this year, or maybe ever again so good move.. I was debating dropping Marquardt after he lost to Tarec, well i still am to be fair.. Decisions decisions decisions..


yep, I had him nailed on for the final of that tournament. As you say, I dont think he will fight again either.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Swap Reem for Michael Venom Page please


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Swap Reem for Michael Venom Page please


Has he got a fight lined up yet?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

No, MVP was supposed to fight at Bellator 90 but it got pushed back. I think he'll be fighting maybe in March or April. I had to pick him though. Me picking Reem over a Team CB member was karma. Conor McGregor still isn't picked up by a big name show so MVP is the best bet.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i wanna drop varner for dennis bermudez


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I hear Jon Fitch won't be signed by Bellator, guess I'll need to drop him. Are WSOF not one of the MMAF approved Orgs for our FFL Picks?

Are Dream?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Drop Jon Fitch for Miesha Tate please.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

You got it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am thinking Stefan Struve is done for the year, so would like to drop for Andrey Koreshkov if that is acceptable.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hey can i add one more guy in front of barnett because it looks like he won't sign for the ufc and he won't sign for smellator either


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry man. It has only been just 1 add/drop per year. That's why you have to be really careful when you do it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dammit barnett you tubby ass clown


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Drop joe warren for TJ Dillashaw


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Give me Meathead in lieu of Big Suspended (and cut) Johnson.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

OUT: Diego Sanchez 
IN: Michael Johnson


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Out Guillame Delorenzi 
in Urijah Hall


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Out Guillame Delorenzi
> in Urijah Hall


Oh you cheeky son of a bitch! :fight02:

That's what I shoulda done with Fitch!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Gonna be real good when he gets me a first round KO tommorow night.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Updated.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I can't take back a change, can I?  I went so wrong with MJ :S


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Gonna be real good when he gets me a first round KO tommorow night.


:doh01:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm ready to give up on Eddie Alvarez, I didn't expect the court shit to take this long. If it's OK I'll take Jim Miller since I don't see him on any roster.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

OU said:


> I'm ready to give up on Eddie Alvarez, I didn't expect the court shit to take this long. If it's OK I'll take Jim Miller since I don't see him on any roster.


So is this possible?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It's fine. I'm waiting at the doctor right now. Ill update it when I'm home.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It's fine. I'm waiting at the doctor right now. Ill update it when I'm home.


Thanks man. Just making sure I got it in before this weekend.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Can I Drop Dan Hardy And Replace Him With Connor Mcgreggor Please?




(I couldnt see him on anyone elses list)


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I think the Korean Zombie is out for the rest of the year, with the shoulder separation and the orbital bone fracture.

So I will drop him and pick up Eddie Alvarez. Looks like he was dropped by OU, and I see he is going to fight again.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Will update this evening. :thumbsup:


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I almost picked up Overeem instead of Alvarez. During that beating Brown was taking in the first round I was kicking myself for not taking him. Looks like I made the right decision. Alvarez my lose to Chandler, the kid looks damn good, but at least it will be a title fight.

I wonder if that fight will be the main event or Tito Rampage.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I got rid of Overeem...not that I replaced him with much.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I'd like to add ali baugautinov and drop azamat gashimov and francisco rviera for carlos condit ill send creds to the banker now


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Banker has been paid, can I please drop Marloes Coenen for Eddie Wineland?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Everyone should be set.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

You didn't update my roster.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

All good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> All good. :thumbsup:


Thanks.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am dropping DHK and picking up Melvin Guillard.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

For my second add/drop, I will take Feijao and drop Jacare.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Gonna use my second add/drops from the credits shop. 
t dropping Pat Curran and taking Doug Marshall


----------

